# Greetings from Denmark



## Liberty (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all,
Knut's my name and I live with my wife Anette, my son Lars and our dog Leo in Denmark. But we are German. We want to travel in our summer vacation to Scotland for 6 weeks. We love to stay free with our Motor home here and I hope to get many tips from you.

First, I have a few questions :

1. What prepaid card and tarif for my Smartphone or for my Web-Stick ist the best for me in
     Scotland and where can I get this ?

2. It is possible, to integrate your POI-files in the PC Navigator11 free from mapFactor ? 
    This offline navigation software works with the geodata from Open StreetMap and needs a mca
     format. It's a good option for the offline planning.

Thank' a lot for your help.
Knut


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 11, 2012)

Liberty said:


> 2. It is possible, to integrate your POI-files in the PC Navigator11 free from mapFactor ?
> This offline navigation software works with the geodata from Open StreetMap and needs a mca
> format. It's a good option for the offline planning.



Welcome Knut 

I maintain the POI database of wild camping spots for England, Wales and Scotland. There are about 3,700 places logged.

The data is available only to Full Members - this costs £15 per year.

I don't have a version in MCA format. The data is available in Google Earth (KML), Autoroute 2010 (AXE), TomTom (OV2), GPS Exchange (GPX), and various sat nav formats e.g. Garmin, Navman, Navigon (CSV).

You need to find out how to create an MCA format from one of these ...

I found this forum thread that may help ... http://forum.mapfactor.com/discussion/7/how-to-import-my-poi-points-of-interest-to-navigator-free/p1

I hope that helps.

Regards

Chris


----------



## adamhh (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Knut

My experience is that most of the mobile providers pretty much similar deals so its a question of coverage. I went right around Scotland 2 years ago and Vodafone access was good for most of it. They have shops in pretty much every town/city in the UK and a website. Perhaps others will tell you of better coverage.

In Scotland you won't need POIs since freecamping is legal most places anyway. Just find a nice loch away from houses (preferably a windy one - to keep the midges at bay) and pitch up. England on the way up however, is another matter...

I'm interested to see if your techie question gets answered - could be useful.


----------



## maingate (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Knut,

If you are coming from Denmark, does that mean you will arrive in Newcastle?

If so, I can give you a couple of places to stay overnight on the way North. If you can say which way you are going around Scotland, it would help.

If you become a full member, you could overnight at some of the Pubs included in the POI's.

Relax with a drink. :idea:


----------



## scampa (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the site!!    :wave:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Knut
In my experience the mobile provider three is the best for highspeed data coverage for your "web stick" also known here as a "dongle". Very good coverage in Scotland ....  even in some of the remote parts of the west coast....Go into one of their shops when you get here and ask for a mobile broadband dongle

Mobile Broadband - Store - Three

Have a great trip man! It's a beautiful country!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome Knut to the site - I see people are already helping you out - good bunch on this site - how far into Scotland are you hoping to get? - :idea-007::idea-007:

Translated for Knut

Velkommen Knut til webstedet - Jeg ser folk der allerede hjælper dig ud - en god flok på dette site - hvor langt ind i Skotland er du håber at få?

Willkommen Knut zur Seite - ich sehe die Menschen bereits helfen Ihnen aus - gute Gruppe auf dieser Seite - wie weit in Schottland hoffen Sie erhalten t - gute Gruppe auf dieser Seite - wie weit in Schottland erhoffen Sie zu bekommen?


----------



## Liberty (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello,

many thanks for the warm greetings.




maingate said:


> Welcome to the forum Knut,
> 
> If you are coming from Denmark, does that mean you will arrive in Newcastle?
> 
> ...



I come from Dover, because the time is too long by ferry for my dog.
I have no idea how I should go. What would you recommend?
I now have the full member status, and I've downloaded the POI's

many greetings
Knut


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe consider joining the National Trust.  Days Out Ideas - Itinerary Ideas - National Trust  Great for rainy days. 

A years membership would cost you the same as visiting just two or three of their properties.  Also gives free access to Scottish National Trust properties.

If you join before you leave home it may take a month for your membership pack to arrive.

Mr B.


----------



## Nolly (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Knut.
Welcome to the site,:welcome: as you have already gathered there is no shortage of helpful advise here.
We visited Scotland for the first time last year and had no problem in finding overnight parking. Don't be afraid to check with the locals if you are not sure, you will will find the Scots very friendly. Coupled with the POI's you"ll be sure to have a great time.:have fun:

Regards Nolly.


----------



## maingate (Jan 13, 2012)

Liberty said:


> Hello,
> 
> many thanks for the warm greetings.
> 
> ...



Hi Knut,

If I were you, I would head up the East coast of England and enter Scotland via Edinburgh. You can follow the East coast until you reach Inverness. After Inverness you could head into the inland areas of the Highlands and travel North and West. The Western side of Scotland is very good but there are many Midges (mosquitos) in Summer.

On your way South out of Scotland is the Lake District of England. Further south is Wales (plenty of wildcamping spots). The south west corner of England (Cornwall and Devon) is very nice but very busy with tourists and many roads are narrow.

You need to do your homework but remember that it is easier to wildcamp in Scotland and Wales than in England.

Best of luck.


----------



## jenny and mitch (Jan 14, 2012)

*To Knut*

Hi Knut.  If you DO come up the east coast, you are welcome to come and "plug in" your van to our house for electric and an over night stop. We are about 3 hours from Dover on the Suffolk / Norfolk  border in the country side.  I spent 20 happy years in Germany with the forces( yes I do speak German)  See how you go. This is all assuming that we are not away in our van..   Have a great time anyway.  Mitch and Jenny.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 16, 2012)

jenny and mitch said:


> Hi Knut.  If you DO come up the east coast, you are welcome to come and "plug in" your van to our house for electric and an over night stop. We are about 3 hours from Dover on the Suffolk / Norfolk  border in the country side.  I spent 20 happy years in Germany with the forces( yes I do speak German)  See how you go. This is all assuming that we are not away in our van..   Have a great time anyway.  Mitch and Jenny.



Hi Jenny, Hi Mitch,
thank you very much for your offer. I have not planned my route right now. At the moment I'm still looking what attractions we have to see. But If it fits, I would like to come back to your offer. As we are looking forward to our trip to scotland, why not starting with nice new people. But first we have to find out what our son (14 years) likes to see. If you like, please give us your adress and maybe your mobile nr., so we can send an sms for asking if you are at home. If you like some special things from germany, please let us know.
Many greetings also from my family
Knut


----------

